# CLG Co. bottles



## cobaltbot (Nov 28, 2006)

My wife had worked at the visionary art museum in Bmore last weekend and one of the artists gave her these bottles to give to me.  I had talked to him at another show and on learning I was a bottle collector he said he had some bottles they let him pick out at the Carl Lowery Glass Co. and he was going to get rid of them.  They are ABM but kinda cool. I'm not sure if they are still in business or if these were experimental or what.  I do know one of the Baltimore pharmacy bottles I put in my last post was made by them and that they made some of those colorful poison bottles.  These look like perfume or something.


----------



## cobaltbot (Nov 28, 2006)

He also gave me this BIM bottle that says F.WEBER & CO.  PHILADELPHIA not sure if it was a med or a perfume?  Has a picture of a Sphynx? on it.  Tell everyone you collect bottles and eventually people will start giving them to you.  Some might not be too good but I'm always polite and thank them and you never know what they might bring you next.  I've gotten some great bottles that way!


----------



## Jim (Nov 28, 2006)

Hi Steve, Those perfume bottles are cool! Carr-Lowrey Glass Co. operated in Baltimore from 1889 to 2003. They made many perfume and druggist bottles, flower vases, and yes, my favorites, the irregular hexagon poison bottles. They specialized in odd-colored glass, but also made a lot of clear pharmacy bottles. The CLG Co. mark was used primarily before 1920. Here is my favorite Carr-Lowrey product from my collection, a very scarce poison bottle that was used by the James A. Hetherington pharmacy in New York in the early part of the 1900s. ~Jim


----------



## cobaltbot (Nov 29, 2006)

Cool Jim, I knew I was butchering the name.  Though they only just closed in 2003 I wonder if they had any of their old bottles on display and if anything from the early days would be still at the site.  Probably a Wallmart now.


----------



## Jim (Nov 29, 2006)

There was some excavation done at the site a while back when some new buildings were being constructed. A lot of broken glass was unearthed, but no full bottles. A member of our poison club actually spoke with the president of Carr-Lowrey before they went bankrupt. When he inquired about the ribbed irregular hexagon poisons, nobody there knew about them. They did not have any records pertaining to them, but we found out that they and other early to mid-1900s bottles from there were actually made on semi-automatic machines, although they appear to be mold-blown. Some of these machines were in service up until the 1950s, and it is possible that some of the old-style bottles were made in limited quantities up until then. ~Jim


----------

